# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Instabliblit de connexion aux sites

## lediz

bonjour,

depuis l'installation d'IIS 7 (Windows Server 2008 R2 - IIS v7.5)
sur un nouveau serveur (avant : windows XP  IIS 5.1),
nous avons des problmes d'accs et de stabilit  nos diffrents sites

*je vous explique :*
On accde  un site/rpertoire (1,2,3... fois) tout semble OK ::D: 
Tout  coups, nous avons l'erreur suivante :



> Microsoft][Pilote ODBC Microsoft Access] '(Inconnu)' n'est pas un chemin d'accs valide.
> Assurez-vous que le nom du chemin d'accs est correct et qu'une
>  connexion est tablie avec le serveur sur lequel rside le fichier.


Comme si le fichier MDB tait introuvable ou ouvert en exclusif alors que ce n'est pas le cas....
A partir de ce moment, quel que soit le site qui se connecte  ce MDB, cela ne fonctionne plus.

PAR CONTRE, le fait de se connecter  un autre site/rpertoire qui accs  un autre MDB fonctionne ::P: 
ET EN PLUS, suite  cela,  le site prcdent redevient accessible  ::calim2:: 

Aprs un grand nombre de tests, nous ne trouvons pas de solution stable
REM_1 : Codes : HTML et ASP.
REM_2 : Le fichier MDB est sur le rseau(et pas sur le serveur o est install IIS)

Merci pour votre aide.
Bonne journe.

----------


## lediz

Nous rencontrons actuellement une autre erreur ::?: 
mais cette fois, nous nous connectons par le NET, via l'extrieur du resau
(REM : De ce fait,nous passons donc par un PROXY serveur...

Il sagit dune erreur PROXY qui apparat alatoirement (et sur nimporte quelle page).Sur le rseau local et en direct, tout est en ordre, cette erreur napparat  que via des connexion extrieures,nous supposons donc quil ne sagit pas dun problme IIS.

NB : Le fait de re-cliquer sur lURL(+enter) permet le plus souvent laffichage correcte de la page. ::lol:: 

*Exemple 1 de lerreur :*



> Proxy Error
> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /. 
> 
> Reason: Error reading from remote server


*Exemple 2 de lerreur :*



> Proxy Error
> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /Proxiweb_PROD/applications/Budget_Previsions/bdg_previsions_listeRD.asp. 
> 
> Reason: Error reading from remote server


Merci pour votre aide
bonne Journe,

----------


## lediz

On a trouver la solution

Il y a un BUG avec VULTURE...


Voir ce lien : https://groups.google.com/group/vult...d3?fwc=2&hl=fr

----------

